# Sen Cornyn “crack down on illegal sellers" of guns



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

An actual good idea that lefties have always wanted to avoid.



> The "illegal sellers" are not the old gents with a 14/70 lever gun that will kick the teeth out of your head but those who traffic stolen guns, and the "street corner dealers who keep the local addicts supplied with guns. And such a crackdown has been suggested time after time by those of us concerned by the soaring crime rate and a desire to do something about it.
> 
> The national Crime Survey pegs the number of gun related crimes at 410,000, of which more than 240,000 are known to have been facilitated by a stolen gun. Putting a crimp in that traffic would put the brakes on gun related crime in places that desperately need that relief, such as Chicago, Detroit, Dayton, Boston, Hartford, New York City, Trenton, Baltimore, Washington, Atlanta, New Orleans, St. Louis, Kansas City, and others.


A First!! Sen. Cornyn Would Crack Down On Illegal Gun Sellers | Extrano's Alley

https://www.mcclatchydc.com/news/politics-government/congress/article236565078.html


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The problem is she will then work to make all gun sales illegal.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> The problem is she will then work to make all gun sales illegal.


Cornyn is "a male" Senator.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

RedLion said:


> Cornyn is "a male" Senator.


Who can tell these days?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Who can tell these days?


Good point.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Start with Eric Holder, Sotero, Sotero's BATF/FBI/DOJ.

That should fill up a few prisons. Or better yet, extradite them to Mexico for murders there.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sen Cornyn

(PSSST, there are already thousands of gun laws on the books as well as laws against stealing guns or anything else for that matter) 

Why don't you and the other fools in congress secure the border, stop trade with foreign countries that hate us, and enforce the laws on the books. While you're at it, stop giving my tax dollars to shit hole countries as well as redistributing my earned wealth? There's is plenty of other shit to do rather than make up new laws that mean nothing other than a sweet little press release to the evil media to make yourself look good with the moderates and libtards.

You will get nothing from me regarding more gun laws. EFF YOU BITCH!

Your friend,

Slippy!:vs_wave:

A well regulated militia, being necessary to the security of a free state, the right of the people to keep and bear arms, shall not be infringed.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Sen Cornyn
> 
> (PSSST, there are already thousands of gun laws on the books as well as laws against stealing guns or anything else for that matter)
> 
> ...


So you do not support "actually" punishing gun traffickers and street thugs selling illegal guns? The largest source of illegal guns used by criminals. I hope you know that most currently get off with probation.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

RedLion said:


> So you do not support "actually" punishing gun traffickers and street thugs selling illegal guns? The largest source of illegal guns used by criminals. I hope you know that most currently get off with probation.


I think that is already illegal. Just enforce what is already on the books, and stop with the probation and early out crap for these felons.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

RedLion said:


> So you do not support "actually" punishing gun traffickers and street thugs selling illegal guns? The largest source of illegal guns used by criminals. I hope you know that most currently get off with probation.


C'mon RedLion, you know better than that. Like soyer said and I said in a post earlier, enforce the laws already on the books.



soyer38301 said:


> I think that is already illegal. Just enforce what is already on the books, and stop with the probation and early out crap for these felons.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

And of course the left says any proposal concerning "Common Sense" gun law that doesn't include universal back round checks is not being serious. Bull shit. This all beaks down to the lowest common denominator and that is get the guns. If they enforced the laws already on the books to the fullest extent they would see immediate results. You can start with the gangs and the illegals. Lock am up and keep them locked up. Deport them and keep them out. Build the freakin wall.

But then, lowering crime and violence is not what gun control is about.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Slippy said:


> C'mon RedLion, you know better than that. Like soyer said and I said in a post earlier, enforce the laws already on the books.


Yes what Cornyn is proposing. The content of the bill does not propose new laws, but actual enforcement. 70% of illegal firearms used in crimes are obtained from Straw Purchases or a legal person buying the firearm and giving/selling to an unauthorized person....


> Cornyn's bill would create a nationwide task force that would investigate and prosecute these illegal gun sellers. The task force would also prioritize investigating gun buyers who provide false statements for background checks.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

RedLion said:


> Yes what Cornyn is proposing. The content of the bill does not propose new laws, but actual enforcement. 70% of illegal firearms used in crimes are obtained from Straw Purchases or a legal person buying the firearm and giving/selling to an unauthorized person....


SHALL NOT BE INFRINGED

Do not fall for this "feel good, we in government are finally going to enforce all of these laws and protect the school children from mass destruction by investigating every single potential false statement that people put on our form 4473" (as they increase the number of questions and hope to trip up someone as they struggle to answer if they indeed did smoke dope in Novemeber 2, 1975...) bullshite.

This is another attempt at increasing the size of government and adding meaningless laws to hurt the innocent citizen.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Slippy said:


> SHALL NOT BE INFRINGED
> 
> Do not fall for this "feel good, we in government are finally going to enforce all of these laws and protect the school children from mass destruction by investigating every single potential false statement that people put on our form 4473" (as they increase the number of questions and hope to trip up someone as they struggle to answer if they indeed did smoke dope in Novemeber 2, 1975...) bullshite.
> 
> This is another attempt at increasing the size of government and adding meaningless laws to hurt the innocent citizen.


How can you not get what is proposed? No new gun laws, just actual enforcement. I am not suggesting support for more laws. Again, no new laws, but ACTUAL ENFORCEMENT of existing laws as you want.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

RedLion said:


> How can you not get what is proposed? No new gun laws, just actual enforcement. I am not suggesting support for more laws. Again, no new laws, but ACTUAL ENFORCEMENT of existing laws as you want.


RedLion,

You are now showing your Minnesota Liberal Side on this one my freind!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Slippy said:


> RedLion,
> 
> You are now showing your Minnesota Liberal Side on this one my freind!


You are now showing your stubborn, ignorant side on this one my friend! Contradicting your earlier posts as well. Again no new gun control proposed, but actual enforcement of current laws.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

RedLion said:


> You are now showing your stubborn, ignorant side on this one my friend! Contradicting your earlier posts as well. Again no new gun control proposed, but actual enforcement of current laws.


Stubborn...YES!

Ignorant...NO!

Years and Years of Federal Over-Reach have taught me that this proposed bill will do nothing to stop a criminal from committing a crime and it further erodes the 2nd Amendment.

My stance will never change so this is my last post on this thread, however, I look forward to your next post explaining why this bill (Bills are introduced to become Law, so Yes, it is a new Law) is a good thing for liberty, freedom and The Constitution?

Slip out.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Stubborn...YES!
> 
> Ignorant...NO!
> 
> ...


Is your concern that "creation of a nation wide task force" would be not only expand govt, but somehow persecute law-abiding gun owners? That of course is a legitimate concern. The central mission of the BATF really should be what the bill suggests....


> investigate and prosecute these illegal gun sellers. The task force would also prioritize investigating gun buyers who provide false statements for background checks.


 but has not been as we both know. Just a couple years ago, a gun criminal in Chicago got off on probation after something like his 50th gun related crime. Local and state authorities are not prosecuting and punishing as they obviously should hence a large reason for the high crime that we have.
I guess we may just have to disagree on this.
Of course this bill/legislation will go no where anyways. I am sure we agree on that. The left alone can not afford for there to be an actual effective solution.


----------

